# Baumstruktur rekursiv durchlaufen



## Guest (10. Dez 2007)

Die Baumstruktur im Code unten besteht nur aus Knoten vom Typ Element. Zuzeit lasse ich mir nur den Titel aller direkten Unterknoten von root ausgeben. Die Baumstrukturtur kann aber beliebig tief geschachtelt sein. Ziel ist es sich die Titel aller Knoten ausgeben zu lassen. Dazu müßte ich die Baumstruktur wohl irgendwie rekursiv durchlaufen. Hab ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das am einfachsten umsetzen kann?


```
Element root = doc.getRootElement();
List list =  root.getChildren();
Iterator it = list.iterator(); 
		
while(it.hasNext())
{
    Object objektNow = it.next();
    Element elementNow = (Element) objektNow;
    System.out.println("Objektname = " + elementNow.getAttributeValue("Titel"));
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2007)

```
Element root = doc.getRootElement(); 
runLolaRun(root);



private void runLolaRun(Element element) {
  List list =  element.getChildren(); 
  Iterator it = list.iterator(); 
       
  while(it.hasNext()) 
  { 
      Object objektNow = it.next(); 
      Element elementNow = (Element) objektNow; 
      System.out.println("Objektname = " + elementNow.getAttributeValue("Titel")); 
      runLolaRun(elementNow);
   } 
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (10. Dez 2007)

"For(r)est" wäre da passender gewesen  :bae:  :wink:


----------

